# Last Chancers-Vothoris



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"We're moving on to Vothoris, the desert planet." the colonel informs you. "There have been various Dark Eldar and Eldar raids. We have to stop them. You realize that only half of the people that attacked the orks are remaing. We will be landing in an hour.

An hour later, you arrive in a small city. There are various corpses, both human and Eldar. "The Dark Eldar are coming!!!" someone yelled down the street...

Machlore got ready inside a ruined building. First came the jetbikes. He shot at them, but they were too fast. They were suddenly upon them, so he took out his power sword and his bolt pistol. He shot at a bike, which exploded. He then sliced a Dark Eldar in half, and got on its jetbike. "Sweet" he wispered to himself.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Cackling madly as he stumbled down the street towards the Dark Eldar, Herit raised his hands as the jetbikes sped towards him. With a gesture, three of their engines exploded violently, sending a shockwave that blasted the rest of them out of the air.
"This almost makes it worth being statined with the Last Chancers", he tittered


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Mathias hid behind a building, waiting for the jetbikes to come. A almost silent whurr caught he attention as he aimed his bolt pistol onto the main street. A flash of colour was all he needed, the last chancer let rip several shots, and they were met with two crashing bikes. The Dark eldar behind them swerved the corner for cover, two unfortunatly finding Mathias's corner. The jetbikes opened fire, and the last-chancer dived behind a dumpster. He threw several frag grenades over the top and jumped out into the open. He smiled as he saw the flaming wreckage, and ran off to re-group with the others.

(oooc: Glad to see this is back)


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Units of Dark Eldar warriors roamed the streets and alley ways, supported by jetbikes and raiders. Cursing the dark eldar, Mathias reached a chancer. The man lead him into a building, in wich he said were more of the penal legion. 

Looking out of a boarded up window, mathias and several others looked down upon a raider and roughly 11 warriors. Using hand signals to indicate when to fire, the chancers quietly took aim with their various weapons and fired. The squad was decimated with only two survivors, and the raider had taken a non-critical hit to the railing, blowing the thing of. 

The survivors rolled to the sides and quickly took aim at the building, firing rapidly through windows and doorways. The raider, it's crew momentarily stuned, also added in it's payload. 

"No-one hit the raider?" Yelled Mathias, obviously angry at being shot at. The boarded window in which he had looked through only a second ago, suddenly burst into a shower of splinters and inbeded itself among an unlucky chancer.

Lokking to the downed man, Mathias ordered, "We have to get out of here, they'll bring the building down upon us! I'll cover you, you take the wounded guy and take him outta here! You! Stay here and help me!"

Firing wildly at the pirates, and withouit exposing thereselves, Mathias and the other chancer covered the escapees. 

(oooc: Couldn't wait four days)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

As he wandered down a road, Herit saw a Raider, its occupents firing at the Last Chancers.
"Oi!", he screamed at them, then made a small but criticel piece of machinery blow up, causing the engine to catch fire. He then reliased that there was a dozen angry Dark Eldar staring at him.
"Oh, shit" he muttered, running for it.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Realizing that another Last Chancer was in trouble, Machlore turned his jetbike towards the Dark Eldar, and fired, taking down two. He took out his power sword and jumped off the bike, which impaled two Dark Eldar. He shot at it and it exploded killing another two. He then rapidly proceeded to killing the remaining five. He felt a blade hit his arm, and the poison seeping through. He sliced the last Dark Eldar's head off, and started to run with the other last chancers. "Need...help" he yelled as he stumbeled and triped.

(ooc: sorry for taking so long)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing Machlore fall to the ground, Herit ran over, picked him up, took three steps, then collapsed. Sitting up, he inspected the wound, obvliouse to the shots flying through the air.
"Aaah, I know how to fix this..." he muttered, pulling a bottle. Pulling the cork out, he winced as steam shot out of the neck with a high-pitched whistle. He then poured it on the poisoned wound, causing Machlor to leap into the air and scream bloody murder. Seeing a detachment of Dark Eldar hurrying towards them, he pushed the Last Chancer ahead of him, following the rest of the soldiers.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Watching the raider be destroyed, nd the warriors despatched, Mathias and the other chancer rushed down towards the others. He surveyed the men, three were wounded, and one lay dead just a meter from the building. Unlucky bastard. 

A plume of black smoke rose from the downed raider, creating a sort of beacon that was marking their position. Checking the clip in his bolt pistol, he loaded in another clip and lowered it to his side.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Thanks Herit." Machlore told the Last Chancer that had just saved him. "Holy ..." His yell was muffeled by the fire of three Falcons on the Last Chancers. "GET BEHIND COVER" he yelled as he pulled Herit behind a large column.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Tripping over as he was pulled behind the column, Herit landed hard on his face. Pulling himself up, he whimpered as the pain hit.
"This will fix it", he mumbled through raw and cut lips, as he pulled out another bottle. When he poured it onto his face he stiffened and leat out a shrill whimper.
"Wrong... one..." Herit managed to say before the potion started fizzing.
Shreaking in pain, he twirled out from behind the column, lightning flashing everywhere, taking down some Eldar and damaging a Falcons engine.
Managing to fall behind a wall, he lay there whimpering as scar tissue formed on his face, healing the cuts but leaving permenant scarring.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Machlore saw a lascannon laying beside him. He grabbed it, rooled out of cover and yelled "DUCK". He fired the lascannon, which blew up the middle falcon, and damaged the other two. He suddenly felt a searing pain in his right arm. He turned and saw an Eldar sniper. He took out his bolt pistol and shot its head off.


----------

